# Stuck Fermentation?



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

It might not necessarily be stuck. I think that you have the right idea checking as it is likely to have attenuated. If if isn't dry enough for you, boil a pint of water with a teaspoon of yeast nutrient mix and 1/2 cup of dextrose. Cool the mixture, add to a freshly sanitized/rinsed carboy with 2 packs of dry champagne yeast (Lavlin 1118 or Red Star Cuvee) and rack the mead into the new carboy. It should ferment over 14% alcohol with ease.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Thanks. I just tested the SG...1.006. It started at 1.104, so I figure it should hit 14%. Interestingly enough...after testing and returning the sample to the primary fermenter and replacing the lid and airlock...the airlock started blooping again..once or twice a minute. Makes me wonder 1...did the fermenter somehow lose its seal? or 2...did sloshing around the must that little bit airate it---restarting the fermentation. Could be neither. 
I wondered if maybe I should rack it now. The primary is one of those 1.5 gallon plastic buckets...secondary will be a glass jug.
Anyone have further thoughts to share?
Thanks


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Plastic often leaks air and also has a large amount of head space. This, and the small container size may have led to changing container pressures, independent of the fermentation speed. My guess is that when you racked, it caused some dissolved CO2 to come out of solution. Racking does oxygenate which can rejuvinate sick or distressed yeast, raise the pH and re-suspend sediment/microbes of all sorts. Basically, it does a lot of things that will kick-start an attenuating fermentation.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

N.B. my above suggestions assumed a 5 gallon batch and you might want to adjust accordingly.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Thanks. I think I'll go ahead and rack it tonight. It bubbled overnight Monday night, then Tuesday it was stopped again. I wondered about the integrity of the seal with the plastic container. I guess time will tell. Again, thanks.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Sounds like your fermentation is pretty much done, .006 is pretty low it might slowly ferment but really slow by then, depending on your yeast. The bubbling is likely due to the CO2 coming out of suspension like Aspera said. Similar to shaking a pop bottle.

Did you taste the sample? If so, what did it taste like?

Rick


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Nope...have not yet tasted it. Smells great, though. I wasn't really going to taste it for a year or so. My understanding is that mead is pretty harsh until it ages a year or so...and I didn't want to taste it too early and be disappointed.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*Better have a taste*



Barry Tolson said:


> Nope...have not yet tasted it. Smells great, though. I wasn't really going to taste it for a year or so. My understanding is that mead is pretty harsh until it ages a year or so...and I didn't want to taste it too early and be disappointed.


I got some that I started just over 2 months ago. I had to try it when I racked. Not to harsh good flavor just not clear


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

If it smells good, it will probably taste good. If you don't like really dry stuff, taste is a good indication of where to stop it at, although in my experience, it will be a little sweeter once it clears.

It also helps to use taste to double check your hydrometer, just in case you misread it  yeah, thats why!!

Rick


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Yeahhhh...that's the ticket! Tasting to double check the hydrometer reading!Yeahhhh......that all the reason I need!


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

I always taste my sample.Don't want to risk contamination by returning to the fermenter.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Just an update. After racking from the plastic bucket primary to the glass secondary it seems that fermentation is actually still going on, though slowly at this point. It is almost fully attenuated. My opinion, at this point, is that the lid on the plastic primary bucket may not have provided for a complete seal.


----------

